# Blue Ram w/ ich



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

So my blue ram has ich. All my other fish are fine as of 
Now. The problem I have is that my tank that I used for a medical
Tank has been leaking and I can't use it as of right now. I was going to treat
My tank but I can't use the salt since I have two NM. What should I do?
I have turned up the heat.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You don't need a tank for treatment. Anything that holds water will work.
HOWEVER...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There's no such thing as only one fish in a tank having ick. They all have it. You'll have to treat the whole thing.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Do you think the salt treatment will hurt my BN Plecs?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as TOS said...all of the fish have ich...increase temp to 86 degrees...treat with salt if you can't find a regular ich med..see if you can find some Aquari-Sol..


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

Salt should not hurt the pleco as long as you stay within freshwater parameters. If you don't usually use salt just follow the directions. Hope it works out!


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Just started the treament . Day 2. I'm using half the dosages that is recommended. The last time I followed the full dosage things went wrong. Fingers crossed and thanks


----------

